# Nice Warsaw Sat. 19



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I got to fish with my two brother-in-laws and a few other good friends Saturday. I was very excited to fish with such good friends including the famous Capt Jake Adams on the Nothing Matters. Jake and I have not fished together in over a year. He is one of my best friends and just plain ol good person. Jake and I made a plan with a few of my spots and a few of his and we headed out. The bite started out good and stayed pretty steady all day. I told Jake I've had a big fish located for some time, but i've been saving him for a tournament next month. Well, the tournament just fell apart so we made a plan to see if he would bite. Now for the cool part. Steve(brotherinlaw 1) dropped one bait and I dropped one. I get a hit and reel down hard. Then as the veins in my neck are about to pop out and explode, Steve reels down and is on also. After I get him off the bottom, I hand the rod to George(Brotherinlaw 2) and they both do battle. I'm not sure if they sounded like two old ladies whining about who had the most aches and pains or two hens cackleing in a hen house over who laided the biggest egg. It was so funny. Finally after several minutes of laughing at them with tears running down my cheeks, up comes a nice warsaw with both their hooks in his mouth. No Kidding!!!! You talk about a fun day with good people. Working with Jake was a privlige for sure. Super professional and good at what he does. Kill Fish! Thanks again everyone for a fun trip. I can not wait till the next trip. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report Capt. and funny story...nice haul guys. Fished with Capt Jake and he is good...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What a pic! Great going Capts.!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics. Those Scamp are going to make some mighty fine eating.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

What a story of a lifetime, awesome as usual capt!


----------



## AKII (Sep 21, 2015)

Great trip Capt. Delynn


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Just Dang you guys killed it awesome job I would have to use my anchor rope to pull up something that big and use my anchor ball lol.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow, that's the most samwhiches I have seen in a pic on here in a while!!! Awesome job fellas!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, thats a whole lotta fish and a big ole Warsaw, nice work capt!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be thrilled to have the pile of fish that didn't make the brag board!

Two great Captains - the fish didn't stand a chance. What was the weight on the warsaw?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Delynn and Jake on the same boat should just about be illegal. Congrats on a hell of a trip!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You and Jake on a boat? Bad day to be a Grouper, that's for damn sure! Great report.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, it was a great trip! The Warsaw weighed right at 90 lbs. those things look so dang big when they hit the deck. It sure was a pleasure having the best captain on the coast as my mate, I got spoiled that day. The crew includes 2 of his brother in laws and they were a blast to be around. I really enjoy fishing with different people as there is always something new to learn, especially someone of Delynn's caliber. We have had some tough trips this year but the ones like that one are why you keep going back!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang.

That's it. That's all I got. 

Dang.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome day guys!!!!!!


----------

